# German Nationals 2008 TV appearance



## Markus Pirzer (Nov 10, 2008)

Today there was a short report about some speedcubers from Aachen and the German Nationals on the German TV channel "Pro7" in the TV program "Galileo" (http://www.prosieben.de/wissen/galileo/themen/aktuell/).
Did anybody see this? Has anyone recorded it?


----------



## tim (Nov 10, 2008)

rofl, "Magic-Dice". That's exactly what i expected from "Galileo".


----------



## mpohl100 (Nov 10, 2008)

jep my Mum has it on DVD
I am gonna upload itm to Youtube as soon as possible


----------



## RobinBloehm (Nov 11, 2008)

The show is online now:
http://www.prosieben.de/wissen/multimedia/videos/videoplayer/50108/

It starts at about 12 minutes.


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah I watched it because Kai told me to do so.

At least I know now how Michael Pohl looks like 

But that guy who opens bras for speed also is awesome! (I knew him before)


----------



## ParityErrors (Nov 11, 2008)

It was better than expected. 


Q


----------



## Raffael (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I've watched it too.
Better than i expected, except for that they made Axel Häck look like not being able to solve a 3x3 OH.
I really like the part where the Aachener speedcubers pose outside the buliding.

Oh yeah, I almost forgot:
They didn't mention that Aacheners use a weird and sick colour-scheme.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Nov 11, 2008)

Did you recognize that the two scenes I put the 4x4 at Ton's desk are actually the same? 15:40 and 20:17


----------



## mpohl100 (Nov 11, 2008)

watching this on TV was so funny.
the next day at school many people came to me and said:
"Hey I saw you on TV yesterday" or "You are such a freak"
the weirdest schoolday of my life
rofl


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 12, 2008)

RobinBloehm said:


> The show is online now:
> http://www.prosieben.de/wissen/multimedia/videos/videoplayer/50108/
> 
> It starts at about 12 minutes.


I can't get that video to play, and only that video won't play for me. 
(qqwref and Shelley have the same issue, apparently.)


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 12, 2008)

Doesn't work for me either, it only plays the 3 second "ProSieben.de" logo. :confused:


----------



## Ron (Nov 12, 2008)

There are links to the Youtube versions on the results page.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Nov 12, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> RobinBloehm said:
> 
> 
> > The show is online now:
> ...



Maybe it is only for people living in Germany, Lucas


----------



## ParityErrors (Nov 12, 2008)

Part 1
Part 2


Q


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 12, 2008)

mpohl100 said:


> watching this on TV was so funny.
> the next day at school many people came to me and said:
> "Hey I saw you on TV yesterday" or "You are such a freak"
> the weirdest schoolday of my life
> rofl



The next day, some people in my school said "Why weren't you on TV yesterday?" or "oh my god, that guy yesterday was worse than you!!!"

how immature to just see the times


----------



## mpohl100 (Nov 12, 2008)

well it's not a shame for me to be worse than you.

How long did it take you to get your average from 14.5 secs down to 12.xx secs?


----------



## RobinBloehm (Nov 12, 2008)

Sin-H said:


> mpohl100 said:
> 
> 
> > watching this on TV was so funny.
> ...



Yes, I know, it's all about looks on TV, that's why they chose me, sorry


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 13, 2008)

I must admit that I was a bit annoyed by the way the report was done. Next day everybody was like "Why did you tell us you became the german champion in speedcubing, if that guy won?"


----------



## RobinBloehm (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, that's right, they should have explained what I congratulate you on, even I wondered why they put that scene in the middle of the competition.


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah, that's just media...

I think Robin can already be glad that the report didn't start with "Robin is a freak..."


----------



## Raffael (Nov 14, 2008)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> yeah, that's just media...
> 
> I think Robin can already be glad that the report didn't start with "Robin is a freak..."




probably just because everyone, even the Galileo-guys, knows that there is only *ONE* worthy-master-freak


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 23, 2008)

mpohl100 said:


> well it's not a shame for me to be worse than you.
> 
> How long did it take you to get your average from 14.5 secs down to 12.xx secs?



for a consistent 12.xx avg, it took me about 8 months; my first 12.xx avgs came about 3 months after having been at 14.xx, though.

(and today I had a 13.xx avg as I was no longer used to my competition cube; I didn't use it in a long time  )


----------



## mpohl100 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sin-H said:


> mpohl100 said:
> 
> 
> > well it's not a shame for me to be worse than you.
> ...


thanks Stefan, 
now i have 8 months to reach 12 seconds average^^


----------

